# F3 Black Mice



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I posted a comparison photo series earlier showing what I started with on two separate lines of blacks. It showed the original color, my F1s and my F2s and the progress I had made on color.

Here are the photos of the F3 with the F2 mother. This is for the extreme line of blacks, not the umbrous. And an important note: this baby is NOT extreme. I made an out cross (to another black mouse) to improve the heads on my blacks, so this baby is only a carrier (and it does indeed have some tan hairs in its ears). I just wanted to make a note of that, since I knew we would possibly lose some color in this generation anyway. Mom is only an extreme carrier also, so I photographed the extreme carrier next to the plain old non-agouti mouse litter mate. I am breeding mom again to try and get a buck, as I only had does this time around.

Extreme carrier on left/regular black on right









F2 mom and F3 baby:









F2 Umbrous black, F2 Extreme black, F3 Extreme black (Umbrous is in front)









Mom and Baby again:


















Baby by itself:









I know I still have a long way to go... I'm just wanting to document my progress for others in the U.S. who may be trying to make black from non-show/UK stock. I was really happy with the color despite the out cross made.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I know I still have a long way to go...


They're looking really good though! You can definitely see improvement with every generation 

Sarah xxx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Sarah,
That actually means a lot coming from you!


----------

